# 36561 ?



## codedog (Jan 31, 2012)

This was booked as a 36561 -usually most go into the subclavian vein, now this one went  to external  jugular vein.  Is CPT code 36561 still correct ?

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Carcinoma, lung.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Carcinoma, lung.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:	Insertion of Port-A-Cath.

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:  After adequate premedication, the patient was taken to the operating room and placed on the operating table in a supine position.  The area of the right shoulder and right neck were then prepped and draped in a sterile fashion.  Attempts at percutaneous puncture of subclavian vein were unsuccessful.  Therefore, external jugular vein cutdown, was performed and through the external jugular vein, the tubing placed in the junction of superior vena cava and right atrium, then tunneled to infraclavicular area where a separate incision was made with the pocket connected to the port.  The port was irrigated easily.  The port sutured in place with 3-0 Vicryl.  Subcutaneous tissue was closed with 3-0 Vicryl.  Skin closed with subcuticular Vicryl.  The neck incision closed with 3-0 plain catgut.  Sterile dressings applied.  The patient was then reacted and taken to the recovery in stable condition.


----------



## RainyDaze (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, I would code it as a 36561 since it was tunneled and there was a port.

Lori


----------



## codedog (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks -


----------

